# Any Taylor players here?



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I have an 814CE and would love to get a 614CE. What do you play and how do you like it?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

konasexone said:


> I have an 814CE and would love to get a 614CE. What do you play and how do you like it?



I plan on being a Taylor player in about a year. I had some other priorities. There were 2 Dr Z amps that I had to have that set me back 6 grand. So unfortunately I'll have to wait a year till they are paid off before I get an 810.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine is a 214E, the older model with solid sapele back and sides. I really like it. I never was a Taylor fan, but the price was right and something about the guitar felt right....turns out the nut width and neck profile on the 100/200 series guitars is different from the fancier models...it plays great and really sounds good (like most OMs). If you're thinking Taylor, don't overlook the 200 series; they consistently get great reviews and can be purchased for well under $1000.00


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yep! I started on a Big Baby and still play it lots and I have a GSRS that I completely love. It's stunning in it's simplicity and the tone is wonderful. LOVE my taylors.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I had a good excuse to buy the 1200 dollar Taylor at L&M...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> I wish I had a good excuse to buy the 1200 dollar Taylor at L&M...


No excuse needed just talk your self in to it.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I play a 314, 914cLTD and gig with a GSRS and love them all. Other than a couple of smaller boutique acoustics down the road when I can afford them, I'll likely only buy Taylor. I've also had an 810 and 415 that I have sold but I loved them all.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought this 214 in October of last year. They had them on sale in my local store, as I believe Taylor is re-vamping their product lines with different names etc. Anyway, its a really nice guitar - plays nice and sounds great. I need to get it in for a set-up, as the action is still a little high:


----------

